# Breast feeding lying down causes ear infections?



## sleepless-in-texas (Dec 1, 2004)

My 11 month old has had 3 ear infections in 2 months. She nurses in bed at night. Her pediatrician and several friends have told me she should nurse elevated and that she's got a problem with her eustation tubes not draining fluid properly.
What do you all think? Am I causing her problems?
Thank you
Pam


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Huh. That sounds odd to me. I've never heard that before, though I suppose it sounds plausible.... I'd ask an IBCLC or an LLL leader, they have a lot more training in breastfeeding than peds. do.

good luck, hope your little one feels better soon,

-Angela


----------



## Star (Apr 21, 2003)

I know that lying down flat while drinking from a bottle can cause ear infections, but I heard that it was only with bottle feeding and not breastfeeding. Hmm.


----------



## Faithsmom (Oct 3, 2004)

When I'm at home I always lay down to BF my DD. She has never had an ear infection.


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

At her age she probably is more angled when you sit up, but think of all the younger babies that eat basically laying down whatever position they're fed in. Does that make sense? I nursed AJ for a long time laying down before his first EI, the dr never mentioned that. This is cold season, it happens. Whenever AJ caught any cold last winter it went right to his ears. I hope she feels better soon.


----------



## amethystrse (Dec 4, 2004)

I agree with seeing a certified LC or going to an LLL leader and asking. Peds seem to know a lot about bottle feeding but almost nothing about breastfeeding. At least, that's the way it usually is. There are always exceptions. But, someone who's trained in breastfeeding issues would know more.

Maybe when you lay down with her you can put your arm under her a bit so she's not so flat? I've never heard of a baby getting an ear infection from breastfeeding. But, I suppose anything is possible.

I suggest taking some garlic suppliments so that the antimicrobial effects of the garlic get into your baby's system. It's really good for taking care of infections. And much healthier than antibiotics (which are horrible for the immune system).


----------



## irinam (Oct 27, 2004)

FWIW, I nursed my DD laying down 99% of the time (her choice).

She would fall asleep with a boob in her mouth.

She never had an ear infection.


----------



## Slackermom (Jul 23, 2003)

Same as pp - I've almost exclusively bf laying down since DD was about 4 months old. She prefers it, and it's more comfortable for both of us. We've never had an ear infection, or any other issues.


----------



## Autumnschild (Jul 20, 2004)

I've never heard of bf'ing lying down causing problems. Lying down has been our position of choice with my now 6 month old dd. She's never had a problem, but she doesn't have problems with her ears at all. As far as garlic, here is a tried and true remedy that may help. Crush a clove of garlic and let it soak in a tablespoon of olive oil overnight. Put a couple drops of the oil in the affected ear a couple times a day and at night.

Good luck, hope your little one feels better soon!


----------



## sleepless-in-texas (Dec 1, 2004)

Thank you everyone. I'll try the garlic. She was 9 months old before she got her first ear infection. Maybe it's that time of year. She's on antibiotics again, which I am very leary of. I need a real homeopathic solution that works or Ped and dh are going to push for tubes in her ears. Most natural remedies don't seem to work for me.







:


----------



## plantmommy (Jun 7, 2004)

breastfeeding reduces the incidence of ear infections. Breastmilk contains antimicrobials, and putting breastmilk in a babies infected ear helps cure it and helps it feel better. The doc is clueless.


----------



## Jordansmommy (May 26, 2004)

My dd was prone to ear infections and eventually had tubes put in, but the staff at my ped's office (very bfing friendly) said nursing lying down does not cause or perputuate ear infections (formula does make ear infections more likely because it does not have the antibacterial properties of breastmilk). If anything you are helping to prevent and shorten ear infections by nursing, and if it's comfortable for you, go ahead and do it lying down. While we can't get water in DD's ears, our surgeon encouraged me to continue nursing in any position we want.


----------

